# [SOLVED] KY RS 9600 driver issue



## catthegreat (Mar 8, 2011)

i bought the ethernet cable to usb dongle for my netbook. the drivers come on a cd, but my netbook does not have a cd drive. i downloaded the driver, called usb_nic.rar. however, when i go to install it, my computer does not recognize the file. running windows xp. hp mini netbook. question - is there another driver anywhere or can i put the cd in my other computer and then copy files over?

any suggestions/advice? thanks!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: KY RS 9600 driver issue*

A file with the extension 'rar' is compressed using a proprietary method and Windows does not natively support it. You have to decompress the file first using third-party software.
A free one which can decompress 'rar' files is called *7-Zip* & you can download it from here: 7-Zip

Install *7-Zip* then right-click the your _usb_nic.rar_ file and choose _"7-Zip >> Extract here"_ in the context-menu.


----------



## catthegreat (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: KY RS 9600 driver issue*

omg. DUHR! thank you so much. i should have known that. it worked!! cheers


----------

